
Russian Hackers Fueled Catalan Separatism, Madrid Institute Says - fludlight
https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-11-08/russian-hackers-fueled-catalan-separatism-madrid-institute-says
======
fludlight
The study cited (Spanish):

[http://www.realinstitutoelcano.org/wps/portal/rielcano_es/co...](http://www.realinstitutoelcano.org/wps/portal/rielcano_es/contenido?WCM_GLOBAL_CONTEXT=/elcano/elcano_es/zonas_es/ari86-2017-milosevichjuaristi-
combinacion-instrumento-guerra-informacion-rusia-cataluna)

Also, the author is not _that_ Mira Milošević.

